# 2011 Lake Erie Sport Fishing Outlook - ODNR



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Via the ODNR:

2011 Lake Erie Sport Fishing Outlook

Lake Erie anglers should experience another year of diverse fishing opportunities during 2011, according to biologists with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife. Lake Erie walleye and yellow perch fisheries are managed through an interagency quota system that involves Ontario, Michigan, Pennsylvania, New York, and Ohio jurisdictions. Each jurisdiction regulates their catches to comply with their quotas and minimize the risk of over-fishing. Quotas for the upcoming season are determined through consensus agreement by these jurisdictions through the Lake Erie Committee of the Great Lakes Fishery Commission, which will announce quotas for each jurisdiction in March, 2011.

Walleye

Ohio walleye anglers will catch fish mostly from the 2007 and 2003 hatches, with some contributions from the 2001, 2005, and 1999 hatches. Walleye from the moderate 2007 hatch will range from 16-22 inches in length, and will complement the larger 20- to 28iinch fish from the strong 2003 hatch. Fish from the fair 2005 hatch should be in the 19- to 25-inch range. Large walleye from strong hatches in the mid-1990s still persist in the population, providing Fish Ohio opportunities. Size distribution of the population should be relatively large, with fish harvested in the mid-summer in 2010 averaging 5-pounds. This trend should continue into 2011. Fish from the moderate hatch in 2010 will be present, but will not contribute to the fishery as the majority will be less than the 15 minimum size limit.

Yellow Perch

Perch anglers should encounter fish ranging from 7- to 13-inches from the 2007, 2008, 2005, and 2003 hatches in this years fishery. Lakewide, perch populations should be similar to those seen in 2010. Small fish from the 2009 hatch may show up in the fishery. Overall, we should have decent perch fishing in 2011. Fish from the weak 2010 hatch will not contribute to the fishery in 2011.

Smallmouth Bass

Smallmouth bass fishing in 2011 is expected to be fair. Although bass abundance remains below desired levels, those caught should be of excellent size (15- to 22-inches). Recent hatches of bass have been average or better, and these fish are expected to recruit to the fishery in future years.

White Bass

White bass will continue to provide excellent seasonal fishing opportunities in the tributaries and the open lake. The catch will be dominated by hatches from 2003 and 2005, which will include many 13- to 16-inch fish. The 2006 and 2007 hatches were moderate and should contribution 10- to 14-inch fish to the fishery. 

Other Species

There are also numerous other angling opportunities in the bays and harbors along the Ohio shoreline. These inlets offer excellent fishing for panfish, including crappie and bluegill, as well as largemouth bass. In early spring, anglers may also catch an occasional northern pike or muskellunge in vegetated areas or in the open lake.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

That's a pretty good report, really.

So last year's hatch for walleye was "moderate"? That's not bad.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is excellent news but does not agree with all the LAKE ERIE Armchair Biologists predictions.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this a hint towards the "limits" on daily catches being the same as that of 2010, or are we yet to hear the "bad" news?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

FINSEEKER II said:


> Is this a hint towards the "limits" on daily catches being the same as that of 2010, or are we yet to hear the "bad" news?


 We won't know the limits until later this month when the TAC (total allowable catch) numbers are set by the Lake Erie Commission.

BUT after a lengthy discussion w/ Travis Hartman yesterday (Monday), my guess is still that the limits will remain as is. 

Travis seemed more concerned about the models predicting more fish than exist, and the potential for overfishing. 

Let's hope the stars aline and we get a good year class out of these 03 fish this year. 

WELCOME MARCH !!!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Would of liked to see some type of statement regarding Steelhead outlook on Lake Erie. Almost seems like it's not on the radar anymore....

Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

We have been picking awaya at the 03 class for sometime- I am hoping to see more of the smaller one so we can get a feel of what is in store for the upcoming years.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Hope these 03 Fish decide to get romantic this year....Play some of that baby making music for em...


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

If they are worried about population of walleye why don't they just create a slot limit and protect the breeders. It would be a bit of a pain but if it would insure good walleye fishing for years to come. Just a thought...

"Got to stop wishing, got to go fishin"
><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>¸. 
·´¯`·.¸. , . .·´¯`·.. ><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I think their concern is centered on other users (not the Ohio sport fishing). Those that always fill their quota.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I heard Michigan is going to go with the same limit as Ohio even if it means lowering theirs from their allowable quota. They obviously can't go up, but I think were one fish higher last year. Guess it was a problem to some degree for them.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

COmmodore 64 said:


> That's a pretty good report, really.
> 
> So last year's hatch for walleye was "moderate"? That's not bad.



i was there when themayfly hatched.. they were every where
even in this motel i stopped in at i reason for the mayflies is letting us know lake erie was healthy


----------

